
How I learned to write Chrome Extension in 5 hours using the Bruce Lee technique - jaxondu
https://medium.com/@punksomething/how-i-learned-to-write-a-chrome-extension-in-5-hours-by-using-the-bruce-lee-technique-c72911ac7d86
======
bhhaskin
Just a heads up. calling it Netflix pro is most definitely a trademark
violation..

